# Incoming In-came From Ukraine



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Wel! was almost giving up on this one, a UA seller off fleabay, but it arrived whilst we were off in Ireland for a three day break, neighbour accepted it from Postie Peter (ours is called that, not Pat)



























In real life this is a nice clean example, looks to have been re-crystalled and serviced, so far running well. Volna - and another one "off the list" of Russian Makers - and it came with a cheap but serviceable new black leather strap. This looks about right for the watch, not startling at all, but it is in keeping with the item.









Re-cycled piccies from seller VBG


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Belter mate! I'm after one of these - the monvement is a copy of a Zenith chronometer and well regarded. I believe the russians claimed chronometer standards for these and tested them in a similar way to the swiss COSC ratings.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

They do take awhile to arrive don't they - about a week after you start to believe its 'lost in the post'









It's encouraged me to wear mine today


















- supposedly a 1957 example (don't dis-abuse me please







) with a red seconds hand. I love the simplicity.

I agree with you Mel, the strap is a bit weedy for my taste... *any suggestions for a 16mm replacement, in keeping, nothing too overpowering?*

Enjoy


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Have a look at Roy's 'budget' section under straps on his sales site. There's a load of choice for 16mm there...


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

blackandgolduk said:


> Have a look at Roy's 'budget' section under straps on his sales site. There's a load of choice for 16mm there...


Yes there is







just ordered two, cheers


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Well done!

I've been looking for a good clean Volna/Wolna for years.. they only made them for a relatively short while and they are generally regarded as the ONLY Russian movement of chronometer standard...The Russians copied the Swiss Zenith 135 calibre, a fully-adjustable 19-jewel movement, the copy (2809A?) being made with 22 jewels by a division of Vostok. The large 14mm balance wheel, allows of a degree of accuracy unattainable from the earlier Russian movements. The second hand moved also, to a central position.

Late '50's to, I believe, c1965.

Very hard to find a good 'un though!

Nice.


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi

These are nice watches and realy hard to find in original AND good condition.

I am sorry to say that, but yours are reprinted.

They are easy to recognise, because the A is a bit scratched off and

there is HAMHR instead of KAMHR









If you like them it's OK but as a collector I prefer them in Original condition without clerikal mistakes.

Here are some other examples all with the same mistakes.





































Greetings

Phil


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This nice little Pobeda arrived this afternoon, only seven days after the end of the auction and all the way from the Ukraine; that's faster than some UK sellers can do!



(Appears to be 1955, and the factory mark is '3NM' - anybody know this one? Poor picture; I'll clean it up for Sunday...)


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

langtoftlad said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look at Roy's 'budget' section under straps on his sales site. There's a load of choice for 16mm there...
> ...


I got a a 'boring black' just in case but I thought this might just work...










...a budget burgundy

I think it complements the gold coloured numerals & red seconds hand

Opinions?

Good...

Bad...

(I can take criticism







especially when I'm just playing/experimenting on a cheapie)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I like that, might get one from Roy myself







it does go well with the watch, better than you might imagine!

Looked again at mine, and yes you are right about the printing on the dial, it does have the missing bit on the "A" and the mis-spell on the jewels, but hey, what the haair-oil, am I bovvered? NO! It does look well, and I thought it was a bit lucky to find a nice one at this age. Needed the loupe x 10 to confirm, the old eyes you know









I'm looking towards building a collection of "affordable" watches - the "Timexes" of their respective countries, sop for example, HMT from India, Timex, Smiths and Westclox from the UK and so on, plus the Russkies all seem part of that. Don't tell the 710 though, she thinks th 22 I'm up to now is enough for anyone (but she thinks the case only holds 14)


----------

